

Inefficiency + Quality = Desireability - boredguy8
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/6105.html

======
noonespecial
Inefficiency, in this case, isn't really an issue. Its efficient enough to
serve the number of people Adrià has decided to serve.

 _Scarcity_ would be a better choice. The inefficiency may create uniqueness,
which contributes to that scarcity, but its the scarcity, together with the
over-the-top quality that makes this so desirable to people.

